# started loft



## tipster (Mar 17, 2008)

I started my small loft today and was wondering if I put osb down on the roof and then put tin over it would that be OK. More questions to come I'm sure.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

It should be fine. I would put a moisture barrier down on the osb before the tin though. Either felt (tar paper) or a Ice & Water Shield type product.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Make sure there is no way water can get to the OSB. It will swell up and separate if it gets water soaked. Good luck with the new loft. There are centuries of Pigeon experience on this web site and they will always be there to help.

George


----------



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

Why put OSB under the tin? Are you insulating the loft? As long as your roof joints are close enough together, and you lay enough 1x3's crosswise under the tin, OSB would be a waste of money.


----------



## tipster (Mar 17, 2008)

*tin*

From what I've been reading it gets moisture buildup after a hard frost and gets very hot in the summer. So I figured if I put osb down first and tar paper over that and then the tin it would take care of those problems??? I've got some materials from another project including some tin, osb and 2x4's so I'm already out the money part of it. What other suggestions are there for a roof besides shingles and tin?


----------



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

Tin, That explains it. I am in Alaska, and don't have the same concerns you mentioned. I used semi-opaque greenhouse panels on my YB loft roof, but I do not have to deal with extreme heat in the summer, and the loft is ventilated enough that frost buildup has never been a problem in the winter. There is no heat source in there in the winter, save a heated water bowl, and we frequently see -50 F temps, so not enough heat is ever generated to create frost problems. Given that though, I might be more inclined if I were you to use visqeen sheathing rather than tar paper as a vapor barrier, just lasts longer and does not become so brittle with age, and I would place it on the inside of the OSB, or the frost will still build on the wood, rotting it before it's time.
Kelley


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

You can also use either white tin or paint what you have white and the heat won't be an issue.


----------

